# zip per shellscript erstellen



## kattzze (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit einem Script einen Ordner zu zippen und ihn an anderer Stelle abzulegen?

Also nimm Dateien aus Ordner --> füge sie zu Ordner.zip hinzu --> speichern in Ablegeordner

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## deepthroat (21. Juni 2010)

kattzze hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit einem Script einen Ordner zu zippen und ihn an anderer Stelle abzulegen?
> 
> Also nimm Dateien aus Ordner --> füge sie zu Ordner.zip hinzu --> speichern in Ablegeordner


Ja, indem man einfach das Programm "zip" mit entsprechenden Argumente aufruft.

 "man zip".

Gruß


----------



## kattzze (21. Juni 2010)

Hmm und wie mache ich das?

Habe bisher nichts gefunden was das ansatzweise macht.


----------



## deepthroat (21. Juni 2010)

kattzze hat gesagt.:


> Hmm und wie mache ich das?
> 
> Habe bisher nichts gefunden was das ansatzweise macht.


Hast du dir denn schon die Handbuchseite durchgelesen => "man zip"?

\edit: "zip -h" hilft natürlich auch schon.

Gruß


----------



## Adrian_Broher (21. Juni 2010)

kattzze hat gesagt.:


> Hmm und wie mache ich das?
> 
> Habe bisher nichts gefunden was das ansatzweise macht.



Indem du  deepthroats Hilfestellung folgst und das ausgezeichnete Handbuch per Befehl `man zip` liest (rtfm -> read the f{ine,...} manual).


----------



## kattzze (21. Juni 2010)

Nein sorry habe nicht bemerkt, dass das darauf hindeuten sollte :-(


----------

